# Erie Pa - 9' Boss skid steer plow --- perfect $1300.00



## EstateService1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have nice 9' boss skid steer plow for sale..cutting edge is great....
Call or text 814-434-9596

text me for a pic....

located in erie pa


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it that hard to post a pic here?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

iceyman said:


> Is it that hard to post a pic here?


 Probably trying to weed out the riffraff who aren't really interested.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leigh said:


> Probably trying to weed out the riffraff who aren't really interested.


Because you don't want people who aren't interested looking at the photo? Or does making people beg for a photo show that they are really serious? I don't know about other buyers, but I don't beg.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Because you don't want people who aren't interested looking at the photo? Or does making people beg for a photo show that they are really serious? I don't know about other buyers, but I don't beg.


 I'm always begging ,just ask the wife !


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leigh said:


> I'm always begging ,just ask the wife !


Preach, brother


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just too lazy to text, plus in the back of my mind it's just some clickbait trick to get my cell # for those junk texts and spam.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice to meet you today sir, thanks for meeting part way.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm just too lazy to text, plus in the back of my mind it's just some clickbait trick to get my cell # for those junk texts and spam.


You were saying


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries said:


> You were saying


...and I don't own a skid steer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Nice to meet you today sir, thanks for meeting part way.


Can you post a pic of it??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Can you post a pic of it??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Didn't you read above? No riff-raff.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Didn't you read above? No riff-raff.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Can you post a pic of it??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Thumbs Up


----------

